# snorkeling a 650 v2 cat?



## cojack

has anyone got some pionters! the air intake is not set up well on these


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that big piece that you were holding up looks like both intakes go into it. clutch and motor. looks like you could do away with it and just take the hoses that are coming up to it and put 90's in then go up from there.


----------



## cojack

i am thinking the one i have circled in this picture is the clutch cvt intake...i am not looking at it right at the moment, but maybe someone else knows for sure?


----------



## Swamp Star

that is your factory cvt intake from what I can tell that thing is nasty. I ran mine with all new hard pipe. The intake is very tricky to get a full 2" up to the top.


----------



## J2!

Yes the box in the front with both intakes in it, you can just take it out and throw it away and do each one individually..The exhaust that goes to your belt is the trickiest one. On mine I left the rubber boot (oval shaped) on there and put a 4" to 2" pvc reducer in it and went all pvc from there. The boot will fit over that 4" fitting just right. Then put a new clamp on it and throw those factory ones away... After you snorkle it you will have to rejet it because it's getting more air than it was. All in all it only takes about $20 worth of fittings and pvc to do all of them.. Do them ALL in 2".. Actually for a stock setup the arctic cats are a good setup compared to the brutes and others.. Arctic cat put that box up as high and to the front as they could.. Also you will need to seal up your airbox better too.. I just pulled the rubber gasket out of my air lid and put a bead of permatex around it and put it back on. If you don't want that PERMANENT seal you can also use plumbers putty aroud the seal, just roll it into thin strips and push it down in the groove on your airbox lid. The permatex is a permanent bond that you have to tear loose every time you open it, but I like that little bit of extra peace of mind that mine don't leak.. Also seal up those plugs in the bottom of the airbox with permatex. They are designed to let water out if you ever get some in there, but my theory is if water can get out of those it can also get in right there.. If you would like I can probably take a few pics of mine and post them.. It's really not hard to do at all. It takes about 2 hours to do one.. Hope this helps some.. And yes that circle IS your belt intake...Hence the boot and 4" fitting I referred too..


----------



## cojack

J2.......Great reading...you should have made a write up on this...pictures of the CVT intake would be great.


----------



## J2!

Here are a few pics I took for you..One of the belt intake, the belt exhaust, and a couple random shot of the rest of it.. Hope this helps some...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

The CVT Exhaut through the Top of the cover , intake for CVT if by the primary clutch


----------



## Swamp Star

J2 does your bike have a 750 brute motor in it? I see it says 840 in your sig. You must tell me more!!!!!


----------



## cojack

hondarecoveryman said:


> The CVT Exhaut through the Top of the cover , intake for CVT if by the primary clutch


 :thinking::thinking: please do explain


----------



## J2!

Swamp Star said:


> J2 does your bike have a 750 brute motor in it? I see it says 840 in your sig. You must tell me more!!!!!


 No sir, it's the original 650 motor that came out of it.. Just got some 750 jugs bored for the big pistons, and put a 700 crank and rods in it which made it an 840..If I would have left the stock crank in it, it would have been an 801-820.. It's as big as I can go with it now, but it sure is a BEAST !!!!:rockn:


----------



## cojack

Hey J2 i was wondering you think i could just take that front air intake deal off and leave the stock hoses and put snorks off from them? really i don't get into really deep water it is just with them tires i have it splashes the water right in that air box intake... I see you ran pvc all the way i was thinking i could just hook up here what do you think? see in all realality i don't think i will every be in water deep enough to get in the CVT


----------



## J2!

cojack said:


> Hey J2 i was wondering you think i could just take that front air intake deal off and leave the stock hoses and put snorks off from them? really i don't get into really deep water it is just with them tires i have it splashes the water right in that air box intake... I see you ran pvc all the way i was thinking i could just hook up here what do you think? see in all realality i don't think i will every be in water deep enough to get in the CVT


Yep, you can just come off of those, 2" pvc will fit right in them, just get you some GOOD hose clamps to put on them.. Those factory ones aren't worth a crap !!! You can buy the rubber couplings with bands on them, that's what I use..I am partial to all pvc, but I stay in the mud and DEEP water every chance I get, I also race mine in mudbogs so it has to be reliable.. Whatever you do don't use that crappy spa hose from lowes, you'll be replacing it every 3 months... And yes the box on the front will have to go.. Just throw it away unless you're gonna put it back stock one day.. Mine will never be stock again !!!


----------



## cojack

Thanks and yes i went to Home Depot and got the rubber couplings yesterday with the "good" clamps i may in time snorkel the CVT bu t i really dont think i need it till i get the wife a wheeler of her own, because she rides with me and loves it and mud too but if i was to get water that high i think i would findin me a new home..lol Again thanks a bunch and i will take some snap shots to show what i did!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

cojack said:


> :thinking::thinking: please do explain


 Sorry ...was trying to clarify where the intake and exhaust fot the CVT was , Top of the belt cover is exhaust , front of engine is intake side


----------



## cojack

hondarecoveryman said:


> Sorry ...was trying to clarify where the intake and exhaust fot the CVT was , Top of the belt cover is exhaust , front of engine is intake side


 Thanks and the top or cover is what i'm not going to snorkel at this time...looks like its in a good spot for now.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

It is in a better spot than the factory P650 CVT exhaust thats for sure , it was below the air box !! didnt take much to get the belt wet in stock config. I would go ahead and snork it all the way out while I was doing it .


----------



## cojack

hondarecoveryman said:


> It is in a better spot than the factory P650 CVT exhaust thats for sure , it was below the air box !! didnt take much to get the belt wet in stock config. I would go ahead and snork it all the way out while I was doing it .


me too but i have to make the wife happy too...she drives it also and says two ugly things sticking up is enough..lol I am using y's and am going to put the temp gauge in the one and haven't thought about the other just yet!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Oil temp? then you would need a oil cooler too


----------



## cojack

hondarecoveryman said:


> Oil temp? then you would need a oil cooler too


 ummmmm:thinking: now ya got me thinking.. i was thinking water temp but oil temp would be good too


----------



## Swamp Star

J2! said:


> No sir, it's the original 650 motor that came out of it.. Just got some 750 jugs bored for the big pistons, and put a 700 crank and rods in it which made it an 840..If I would have left the stock crank in it, it would have been an 801-820.. It's as big as I can go with it now, but it sure is a BEAST !!!!:rockn:


 
Now you got me thinking. I was just gonna do 700 crank and rods when I rebuild mine but now I might just have to copy ya.:rockn:


----------



## enah73

*nice 840 you got I gotta do that*



cojack said:


> has anyone got some pionters! the air intake is not set up well on these


 my snorks worked and my cuzz.well he didn't make it


----------

